# A year later



## RdTeK

The picture pretty well says it all. It has been ultra quiet with snow this winter, as compared to the last 2 previous winters.
Up until today, we've had 253 cms(8.3 ft) of snow for the 15/16 winter. It has been melting most of the winter and we're down to bare ground now.
Now last year at this same time, we were at 472 cms(15.5 ft) and counting. We ended up with 549 cms(18 ft) for the 14/15 winter. 
This was a picture of a private contractor punching a hole through some heavy snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ur on the east coast of.....?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

18 feet where?


----------



## SnoFarmer

PEI
Prince Edward island, on the east side.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Beautiful place, I need to go back.


----------



## RdTeK

We're on the east coast of Canada, about 12hrs N of Boston.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Why so secretive?


----------



## kawasaki guy

Mark Oomkes;2130457 said:


> Why so secretive?


To keep you guessing.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like he was almost in the ditch at top of picture .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

RdTeK;2130454 said:


> We're on the east coast of Canada, about 12hrs N of Boston.


12 hours by kayak? Hiking? Airplane? Boat? Dog sled?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes;2131100 said:


> 12 hours by kayak? Hiking? Airplane? Boat? Dog sled?


Concord? :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave;2131152 said:


> Concord? :waving:


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2131100 said:


> 12 hours by kayak? Hiking? Airplane? Boat? Dog sled?


Probably need one of each.


----------



## RdTeK

Mark Oomkes;2131100 said:


> 12 hours by kayak? Hiking? Airplane? Boat? Dog sled?


Yes....you would need to use those travel methods for sure. You could even throw in hot air balloon...lol.

tymusic


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I thought those were telephone/electrical poles on the side of the road but at second look I think they are snow stakes.


----------

